# Nikon d3000 problems



## agustinnn (Nov 12, 2010)

So I was almost sure of buying the nikon d3000, since it's cheap and while it's not the best DSLR out there, it's still a DSLR which is what I'm looking for. But I've been told that it has some issues with the ISO and the shutter closing before than expected or so. I've made some research, and googled for some time now, but can't find anything. I do believe my friend, there's no reason why he'd lie to me, but there's nothing to prove it. Or at least I can't find it. Do you know about this? Is it true?


----------



## dinodan (Nov 12, 2010)

Not true.

There's no reason that your friend would lie, but that does not mean he can't be wrong. I have heard of no such issues, and find it hard to believe that a company with Nikon's reputation would market a camera, entry-level or not, with known technical flaws. From personal experience, an acquaintance of mine owns a D3000 and has not had any problems. I have had occasion to "play" with his camera and have found it to be a very good little DSLR. Its price point necessarily entails some limitations, but within those it's able to produce exceptionally good photographs.

I suspect that your friend is putting too much credence in heresay. You should ask him what the source is for his "information".


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the d3000 and it is a great entry-level camera for the price. It's true that ISO is not great and is noticeably noisy at 800 and above, but I rarely shoot that high. Most low light shoots I have a tripod for looong exposures at low 100-200 ISO.

I've had this camera for a year and still really like it, but as I learn more there are lots of little things lacking on this model that I would look for when I upgrade, but I hope to log another couple years shooting with this one!


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

Why not get the D3100, it's a nice upgrade of the D3000.


----------



## agustinnn (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the answers, I feel more confident on buying it now. Light Artisan, I've found a really cheap d3000 and the d3100 is definitelly out of my budget. I'd love to have it, since I also want a recording camera, but it's what I can pay. Again, thank you all!


----------

